# I Stood By Your Bed Last Night



## coffenut (Jan 3, 2012)

I Stood By Your Bed Last Night - Blog - Meandering Thoughts -


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

This made me cry.
I lost my boy Toby March 30 to hemangiosarcoma of the heart, it still hurts so much and feels so surreal. 
It would be a great comfort to know that he is still everywhere around me, watching me, I wish I could feel him, stroke his fur, kiss and hug him one more time.


----------



## coffenut (Jan 3, 2012)

I lost Mazlon Nov 2011 and I still cry whenever I think of her. I know for a fact that Mazlon sent me Káva. I am sure she is watching me and trying to guide me and Káva (who really doesn't listen to her).


----------



## Goldens R Great (Aug 19, 2010)

Thank you for posting this. It made me tear up.

I truly believe my bridge girls, Ayla, Addy and Annie, are with me in spirit.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Oh man--that's a tearjearker! It's comforting to think our Bridge boys are watching over us..


----------



## MomMom (Mar 29, 2013)

Wow...That was Beautiful! Thank you! :heartbeat


----------



## AnniePupPup (Mar 21, 2013)

Wow, what a beautiful tribute - Mazlon is fondly remembered. I lost my Annie February 16 at a young age (hemangiosarcoma) and am still in shock and still feeling lost. Annie was my first golden and through her I understand why so many of us on the forum miss our dogs so much, months and even years later. They're amazing.


----------



## Jesus Freak (Feb 7, 2013)

That's wonderful, I truly believe we'll see our pets in Heaven. Thank you for posting.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

cgriffin said:


> This made me cry.
> I lost my boy Toby March 30 to hemangiosarcoma of the heart, it still hurts so much and feels so surreal.
> It would be a great comfort to know that he is still everywhere around me, watching me, I wish I could feel him, stroke his fur, kiss and hug him one more time.


Ditto that.

I lost Quiz on March 30... our boys made their journey together...

I actually closed my eyes and pet the dog bed the other day b/c it reminded me of his fur ... moreso than petting my short-haired Whippet. 

((HUGS)) to you...


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Coffenut*

Coffenut

This is SO BEAUTIFUL! I can see my Smooch and Snobear standing there!
Thanks so much for posting this!


----------



## Lucky Penny (Nov 13, 2011)

Brought tears to my eyes. Thank you.


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Thank you for sharing this beautiful poem


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

I loved it. Thank you for posting it


----------



## Sydney's Mom (May 1, 2012)

Sob. Heartbreaking.


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Our boy Andy went to the Bridge about a month ago.

One of our GRF members sent me this a couple days ago. Just beautiful.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Love*

I just love the picture, Danny!


----------

